# Volume of honey - 5 gal. pails?



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

When a "standard" 5-gallon bucket is considered full, containing 5 gallons or roughly 60 lbs. of honey, how much space is left at the top, beneath the lid?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

'Pends on your bucket. I've seen them vary a good bit; fortunately our supplier sold by weight AND actually weighted his honey into tared buckets, so you could see the differences (we gave him food-grade buckets that various syrups and concentrates came in). If you're using one bucket style, take the time to accurately weigh one (or volumetrically calibrate it), and note where the mark is. It's often right in where the ribs are that the handle inserts into, but you need to check.


----------

